# Issues with Trailer tires



## SeaAggieBuck (Jul 22, 2016)

I recently had issues with my original trailer tires blowing out and one damaging my fender well and side skirting. I had 2 tires blow out within 40 miles of each other. My tongue pull 2014 Coachmen Freedom Express travel trailer is 33 ft overall with ST 205/75 R14. I was forced to go with Hartland as they had them in stock at Discount. I now have 4 new Hartlands all around. They appears to be better the OEM stock tires. Previous tires were at least 3 years old and had about 3500 miles when the blow outs occurred. 

How do you know when it is time to replace tires? Should I replace them every 2 years regardless of wear? We try and take the trailer camping at least once time every month or two with a couple of long trips 5-7 hour drive every year.

Should I consider upgrading my tires to a larger load capacity? 

Is there anything I can do to preserve my tires better while stored? I just got a covered storage so that should help with sun rays.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Man trailer tires are always trouble. I am not even sure what is available in 14", I know on 15" tires Maxxis 10 ply is one of the top tires made. 
They make a 14" tire, here is a link:

http://www.maxxis.com/catalog/tire-122-st-radial-m8008

Notice the 15" is rated for 1000 lbs more per tires than the Load range C 14".


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Bump up to 15" and get load range E Maxxis M8008.

Sell me your 14" tires and wheels for some farm projects I have.

I hear good things about the NEW Carlisle Radial Trailer tires but no experience. I think they even have a load range E 14" tire....but sheesh Carlisle has been junk for so long.

Trailer tires will almost never last the time to wear the tread life. Change every 5-6 years no matter what. Find the DOT year number and change tires at 5-6 years. It is a four digit number....first two numbers are what week of that year it was made and second two numbers are the year it was made... Check New tires to make sure they are in fact newer made.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

^^^everything he said. The OEM tires are usually the cheapest junk they can find. I have Maxxis 235 80 16 E tires on our 5th wheel. I bought the new Carlisle HD tire for my utility trailer a few months ago. Too soon to tell. 
ST tires load carrying ability degrade a fair percentage every year. Some folks say replace every 3 years. Maxxis is warranted for 6 years I believe. I wouldn't push them that far though. 
Good practices are: check inflation every morning when traveling. Keep ST tires aired to max pressure when cold, but realize they will pressure up about 10% when traveling so don't "chase" the pressures during the day. Buy tire covers to keep the UV rays off the tires.
If you upgrade load range be sure the wheels are rated for higher air pressure. Rating is usually stamped on the back side.


----------



## SeaAggieBuck (Jul 22, 2016)

*Thanks!*

Thanks guys for your recommendations!


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Look at Hankook Vantra RA18. I love em. It is a 14 inch LT with about 2k worth of load rating. I got mine from Amazon. Well-kept secret among travel trailer owners.


----------



## SeaAggieBuck (Jul 22, 2016)

*Thanks*



JimG said:


> Look at Hankook Vantra RA18. I love em. It is a 14 inch LT with about 2k worth of load rating. I got mine from Amazon. Well-kept secret among travel trailer owners.


Thanks JimG! They look good.


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

Heartland seems to be a good tire....that's what I run now......

Those heartland tires have a 8ply rating at a 205/75/15 size and have a 81mph speed rating although hauling at 80mph isn't smart!!!! 

Don't forget these two.......
1) Air pressure....run the max cold the tire says and check it before every use, checking the tire pressure after you have been on the road will not give you an accurate reading. 
2) Have them balanced. Also rotate if you do like most and haul your trailer on a slant and not level behind your truck......

Keep those two things in mind and replace every 3 years and you should have no problems!!!!


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Before you blame it on tires alone*

Several things come to mind - excessive sidewall flexing due to trailer loading and wheel bearings about to fail - any of which causes the tire to overheat - I'd jack the trailer up on the failing side and check wheel bearings, that being said Carlyle is making good trailer tire again --


----------



## bmc4041 (Apr 12, 2006)

After a second blowout cost me close to 4 grand I was done with trailer tires. A piece of tread went through the floor and into bathroom sink. Tore up a bunch of electrical and plumbing. And I was stuck on the side of highway with all that stuff wrapped around my axle. Thank god I carry tools with me or I would have never been able to get the old tire off and spare on. 

I bought 16" rims so I could a LT tire. The most common LT tires used for trailers are the BFG commercial TA and the Michelin XPS Rib. The Michelin is the best and you will pay for it, but probably worth it if have a really heavy 5th wheel or toy hauler. I went with the BFG's for my travel trailer and no issues. Lots of forums out there on this subject if you google and want to decide for yourself. 

Remember all ST tires are rated for max speed of 65mph and lose half their load rating in 3 years no matter what. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm one of the lucky ones that have always had good luck with Goodyear Marathons, 205/75/R14.. I had a 4 year old set on my boat trailer that finally started to give way later last year. My travel trailer now has them and they have yet to give out. People seem to hate on Marathons but I've had nothing but good luck with them. Carlise is good too


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

You mean for the whole two years youve been driving? No issues? For either year?


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

A lot of the newer ST tires are now rated for higher speeds. I think the government changed the requirements. 
Be careful using LT tires. Check the load rating and be sure you have some reserve capacity.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

we were going through tires on our flat bed trailer, talked to trout tire in new caney he switched us over to some ten ply tires and have not had any more problems, same for boat trailer


----------



## Drewtk (Aug 22, 2011)

I switched to LT tires on my travel trailer, although it also meant having to buy 16 inch rims.

Check out the new Goodyear Endurance trailer tire. Made in the US AND they're speed rated to 87 mph. In case you didn't know, pretty much every ST tire is speed rated to only 65 mph.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Leaving tomorrow for Richmond VA. for the NASCAR race. Got to thinking Monday that my tires were almost 4 years old. About time. WalMart advertised on their website Carlisle Trail HD 235 80 16 LR E for $77. Discount Tire matched it. Speed limit on sidewall is 75mph.


----------



## blanked (Sep 23, 2007)

Store trailer with tires off the ground and covered. Re pack wheel bearings at least every 3 years


----------

